# Cool Edit Pro 2 - MIDI in WAV- oder MP3-Mixdowns



## mamarulez (6. April 2004)

Hallo,

Mein Problem: Ich habe eine MIDI-Spur (Schlagzeug) und mit Hilfe der Multitrack-Möglichkeiten noch mehrere andere Instrumente original aufgenommen (also mit Mirkophon) jetzt habe ich also eine MIDI-Spur und mehrere Audio-Spuren. Wenn ich jetzt das ganze mit "Datei" und "Mixdown speichern..." zusammenfassen und speichern will (egal in welches Format) sagt er, dass die MIDI-Spur nicht mitproduziert wird und dass man in der Hilfe nachschauen soll. Das habe ich getan - dort steht aber auch nach mehrmaligem und genauen Überprüfen nichts zu diesem Thema drin.

Jetzt stellt sich mir eben die Frage wie es möglich ist MIDI-Spuren mit Audio-Spuren gemischt zum Beispiel als MP3 oder WAV downzumixen beziehungsweise ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Jan!


----------



## Rollo (29. Oktober 2004)

In Cool Edit habe ich das noch nicht wirklich ausprobiert, aber in Ableton Live gibt es da keine Probleme. Cool Edit ist eh nicht so das MIDI-Ding.


----------

